# قانون الإيمان × فلاش جديد من تصميمي



## فراشة مسيحية (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رتب آباء الكنيسة دستوراً وقانوناً للإيمان *​ 
*أخذ من آيات الكتاب المقدس بعهدية القديم والجديد *​ 
*وخاصة الإنجيل وأقرته المجامع المسكونية لكنائس العالم*​ 
*النيقاوى القسطنطينى والأفسسى *​ 
*ويؤمن به المسيحيين فى العالم كله *​ 
*ويقرأ فى الكنائس *​ 
*ويرددة الأقباط خاصة فى صلوات القداسات فى الكنائس *​ 
*ومما يذكر أنه يردد مرتين في قداسات الكنيسة القبطية *​ 
*حيث أنه يقرأ فى صلوات الأجبية *​ 
*ومرة أخرى أثناء القداس الإلهى ويحفظة جميع الأقباط ...*​ 
*بعد المقدمة الجميلة دي*​ 
*أقدملكم تاني تصميم فلاشي من تصميمي*​ 
*وهو تصميم قانون الإيمان*​ 
*مدتة دقيقة ونص بس *​ 
*بأذن يسوع يعجبكم*​ 
*:download:*​ 
*هنــــــــــــــــــا*

*أذكروني في صلواتكم*

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## amjad-ri (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*بالتاكيد  سيعجبنا

شكرا ليكي  يا فراشة

الرب يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

جاري التحميل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

راااااااااائع يا فراشه 
مرسىىىىىى على التصميم 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ava bishoy son (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*ممتاز اختى فراشة مسيحية​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي ليكي احلي فراشه


واكيد حلوه وربنا يباركك


وجاري التحميل​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي لتشجيعكم ليا

ربنا يبارككم

نورتوني​


----------



## ارووجة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

روووووووووووووووووعة
تسلم ايديكي ياقمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك ^_^


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا سكررررررر​


----------



## megaman (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى جدا يا فراشة وربنا يعوض تعبك بالخير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 سبتمبر 2008)

megaman

ميرسي كتير 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *رتب آباء الكنيسة دستوراً وقانوناً للإيمان *​
> *أخذ من آيات الكتاب المقدس بعهدية القديم والجديد *​
> *وخاصة الإنجيل وأقرته المجامع المسكونية لكنائس العالم*​
> *النيقاوى القسطنطينى والأفسسى *​
> ...


مشكورررررررة اخت فراشة مسيحية
على الفلاش رائع سانزله الان
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يخليك استاذي

انشاءالله يعجبك​


----------



## جيلان (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*تسلمى يا قمرة على تعبك
جارى التحميل*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا جيلان يا عسلاية​


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا مقدما جاري التحميل والرب يباركك وبحماية امنا العذراء القديسه مريم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

عادل يوسف بطرس قال:


> شكرا مقدما جاري التحميل والرب يباركك وبحماية امنا العذراء القديسه مريم


----------



## trank (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكى وربنا يبارك حياتك وصلى من اجلى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 سبتمبر 2008)

trank قال:


> شكرا ليكى وربنا يبارك حياتك وصلى من اجلى


----------



## الاسيوي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا مع كل التقدير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الاسيوي قال:


> شكرا مع كل التقدير


----------



## الامير الحزين (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ليكى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*تسلم ايدك جمييييييييييل*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> شكرا ليكى


 العفو يا امير​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *تسلم ايدك جمييييييييييل*


 الله يسلمك حبيبتي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------

